# looking for sponsership



## jamdon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all
I am a scaffolder from the uk looking for a better life for my family . We have tried before and got so close but unfortunetly never made it so any help would be apreciated .
Many thanks 
James


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Unfortunately James, I think you will find that occupations like Scaffolding and Rigging etc. are no longer on the employer sponsoring list of occupations.

If you have a look at the 457 visa you will find under eligibility, re the nomination it may be, a reference to a gazetted list of occupations.


----------



## jamdon (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer


----------



## Maria Perry (Oct 15, 2010)

The best option i would also advice you is to open a store or start some type of small business like this. It will be much better for you and your family. At one stage hopefully your business will grow and you will do the best for your family.


----------

